# HP-UX Hintergrundbild



## Kiste (10. September 2003)

hallo, 
HP-UX passt zwar hier in die linux welt nicht so rein aber,
wollte nachfragen wie ich bei HP-UX das Hintergrundbild durch ein jpg Bild ersetzen kann? oder geht es nur mit schwarz-weiss bzw. mit vorgaben von hp-ux? wenn es geht, dann um anleitung danke


----------



## Standbye (10. September 2003)

bin zwar HPUX Admin aber warum zum geier will man ein Hintergrund Bild setzen.

Hpux ist als Serversystem gedacht ein Background PIC braucht nur Speicher. Schon allein einen XServer installiert zu haben ist ein graus 

kannst aber mal hier fragen:

http://forums.itrc.hp.com/cm/CategoryHome/0,,156,00.html
das ist das HPUX Admin Forum von HP

mfg
Standbye


----------



## Kiste (10. September 2003)

*HP-UX*

es sollte ja kein dauerzustand sein, ist ja kein server sondern ne workstation.
aber die normalen hintergrund grafiken aenden auf *.pm
und wenn man sich diese anschaut sind sie man das die bilder durch asci code entsteht. ich dacht nur es koennte klappen ;-)


----------

